# Need a temporary mailbox



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

So some jerk just decided to hit my mailbox with his car. I need to build a temporary until spring. I live in central Wisconsin. I have a mail box and two of those newspaper type plastic boxes. 

What's my best bet? A bucket full of sand or gravel and some 2x4? 

I'd like it to stand until May without having it tip over all the time.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

drive a piece of tinwall(electrical tubing) or galv.pipe into the ground and clamp either onto it watch for gas/water lead in from the street...might be a ggod time to pull it back onto the house if you don't need a court order from the PO..you'll never see mail if they have to walk the driveway.cut a 2 X 4 to a sharp point and hammer it in for now OR... http://www.mailboxes.com/department...n-mailboxes/?gclid=CICMvLLg3q0CFYFx4Aoddy2EnQ


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've seen folks use a wooden saw horse with good results---might need to build one yourself to get the height needed---


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Total Tool said:


> What's my best bet? A bucket full of sand or gravel and some 2x4?


That will likely be the easiest, although you may need to tip it up once or twice if the snow from a plow truck get's it.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Another vote for the big tub of sane and a couple of 2x4s. Dump some water into the sand to get everything held together for a while. You still have another couple of months of winter.

No way are you going to drive anything substantial into the ground now with lack of snow and the frost depth.

When you rebuild in the spring, since it has been hit once, it could be hit again, so consider a swing away mount or some sort of break-away set up that is easier to fix. There are always people out of control in the winter or snow plows with poor visibility.

Dick


----------



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

I ended up using what I had laying around which is 5 gallon bucket, pea gravel and then I topped it off with water. Should get me through until the spring thaw.


----------



## tonnygarden (Feb 7, 2012)

Getting a new mailbox is a better idea than renovate the older mailbox. Because I think that we should purchase a new thing instead of spending so much money on the older one.


----------



## txag05 (Jan 21, 2016)

*Use a Ground Anchor*

You can use a metal anchor and attach your wood post to that. It will go into the frozen ground with no problem.

See here: diymailboxes.com/install-a-mailbox-post-in-winter/


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Three year old post. I hope he got his mail by now.


----------



## backdown00 (Jan 26, 2016)

joed said:


> Three year old post. I hope he got his mail by now.


I would think so


----------

